# Avalanche/backcountry class recommendations?



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

The Colorado Avalanche Information Center (CAIC) teaches classes, here's a link with a phone number to call. I took a class from them 10 years ago and was very pleased with the information presented, and the field work. 

https://avalanche.state.co.us/education/caic-programs/


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Classes - Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol


I took their avalanche class years ago. It was wonderful, and cost my 50 dollars at the time. I'd call them and ask when the registration opens this year, and be sure and sign up right when it opens. In addition to Avy classes they have lots of other great backcountry classes. And since you're in Fort Collins it should be an easy choice. 



Also, do you know about this website:


http://www.powderbuzz.com 



Its not very active, but it is focused on Cameron Pass and Berthod Pass.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Second CAIC in all aspects


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

x3 for CAIC


By all means take a course for your personal knowledge, but don't expect to use it on a guided trip. Unless you plan to dig multiple full depth snowpits on all slope aspects once you arrive in the area, you won't have the local base knowledge for a meaningful snow profile. You are paying the guide for their knowledge and it's his/her job to keep you safe. It is both annoying and distracting as a guide to have a client questioning and/or second guessing your safety decisions because "I took and avalanche safety class".


As a guide working 5 days a week making 5 runs a day:
If you make the right avalanche decision 99.9% of the time you have a life expectancy of about 20 years
If you make the right avalanche decision 99.6% of the time you have a life expectancy of about 2 months


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Great, thanks all!

noahfecks - Understood, and trust me I wouldn't be that guy.  I'm not entirely sure what my friend's motivation is to take the course, but I told her I would do it with her. I suspect it's either so we can do some backcountry on our own pre-trip, or just to have a base of knowledge of what to expect. 

Personally, these days I'd prefer a trip to Silverton than hiking my turns, but I'm getting old and chubby.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope you get out and use what you learn here locally, it will keep you from getting too chubby :beer:


----------

